# Depatrone



## No-Rules (Jul 25, 2005)

hi do any body have any info on depatrone


----------



## a-bomb83 (Jul 25, 2005)

never heard of it.


----------



## Freejay (Jul 25, 2005)

a-bomb83 said:
			
		

> never heard of it.



I think he means DEPOTRONE which is a brand name for Test Cyp.

I found this link.

http://www.saanabolicreview.co.za/depotrone.html


----------

